# 34 Inch Monitor or HDTV?



## samcema (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi guys,

I want to buy a 34 inch monitor for my productivity work like browsing, Word processing and editing which is my main focus and also movie watching. Since 21:9 aspect ratio is both good for productivity and movie watching I was planning to buy LG 34 inch 21:9 monitor. But right now they only have 29 inch version in the stock. I want something bigger than that. But right now I guess none of the major company have this 34 inch monitor in stock. In this situation shall I go for 40-42 inch 1080p monitor from Lg or sony? But one con of the tv's are they only have HDMI input. Is their any tv which has thunderbolt or display port input? Or is there any alternate solution? Please help me out. Really puzzled. My main purpose of buying this is to do multitasking on big screen mainly productivity work and movie watching.

I am using 2014 13 inch retina macbook pro as my daily driver..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 8, 2015)

You just CANNOT browse on a HDTV, the pixel density is too low, the text look horrible on a 40" screen. I speak from experience. I gave up my Samsung 24" for a 40" TV thinking it would be nice to have a large screen as a monitor, but it is not at all suitable for purposes such as browsing, or reading/editing.


----------



## samcema (Jun 21, 2015)

mitraark said:


> You just CANNOT browse on a HDTV, the pixel density is too low, the text look horrible on a 40" screen. I speak from experience. I gave up my Samsung 24" for a 40" TV thinking it would be nice to have a large screen as a monitor, but it is not at all suitable for purposes such as browsing, or reading/editing.



So what do you suggest?


----------



## devil'sdouble (Jun 22, 2015)

Get a decent monitor. If 1080p then don't go above 27".


----------



## hitesh (Jun 22, 2015)

mitraark said:


> You just CANNOT browse on a HDTV, the pixel density is too low, the text look horrible on a 40" screen. I speak from experience. I gave up my Samsung 24" for a 40" TV thinking it would be nice to have a large screen as a monitor, but it is not at all suitable for purposes such as browsing, or reading/editing.



This^
The thought of surfing/working on 30''+ monitor is exciting I know but it really is bad


----------

